# Sovereigns...snowblowers



## ropari (Sep 17, 2003)

1) Will a blower off of a 1999 Sovereign fit a mid 80's Sovereign?

2) Did they make both single and dual stage blowers for them?

Trying to learn about these Simplicities, but they are foreign to me at the moment.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## BradT (Sep 16, 2003)

ropari,

1. I'm almost sure it will, as I have a 20+ year old single stage mounted on my one year old Prestige. Simplicity is good about fitting just about anything on anything else.

2. They did and still do.

Brad


----------

